# New Driver to tip sign or not to sign



## Mb4birdie (Sep 23, 2016)

OK, after driving for 3 weeks now I was very disappointed in the tips at least until last Saturday night when some drunk guy gave me 20 bucks because I didn't have any change. I've read the rideshare guy article on putting up a tip sign. I want to try it but are people really going to bash your ratings. I signed up for square and supposed to get my reader any day. Some nights or days I averaged close to 20 an hour but other times it's about 11 an hour. Getting more tips would make this gig worth it. I work full time mon through Thursday so I can drive on the weekends. I really need the money because my wife's unemployed right now. What do you think! Thanks!


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Check the Tips forum: https://uberpeople.net/forums/Gratuity/
YMMV, especially when it comes to tips.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

I'd leave off the tip sign.


----------

